# steam engine governor/valve



## reubenT (Oct 25, 2011)

I have a lot of books and design info on all the other aspects of steam engines, but only a little on balanced valves and governors. Any Books available? Old technical drawings?  I have some idea of the basic design but would like detail on valve shaft seals and such.   I have heard of using a hydraulic spool valve for steam but I know they are not made for the high temp or the lack of lube. I suspect they'd fail quite soon if not real fast. I need one that'll run for years.


----------



## gbritnell (Nov 10, 2011)

Hi Reuben, 
First off what type and size of engine would you be building. And as far as seals what are you wanting to seal, the valve shaft and the piston shaft? Usually on a steam engine there is a packing nut with graphited yarn or you could design your own to use an O ring. Here again it depends on sizes.
 A balanced governor and a balanced steam valve are 2 different animals. A balanced governor uses a porting layout that keeps the valve floating or balanced so it doesn't require much force to move it. It also keeps it from pressure locking to the seat. A balanced steam valve would be the 'D' valve type where the area above the moving valve and the inside of the steam chamber have a chamber that creates no pressure on the valve thereby making it easier to move and also reduces the wear on the port face.
gbritnell


----------

